# all slavic languages to put out/take out the rubbish,trash



## kloie

How would you all say to take out the trash?
For example:
Monica's mom told her to take out the trash,because it's causing the house to stink.
Thanks in advance


----------



## GrayRogue

Slovenian: (in order to properly translate, one has to change the sentence a bit) _Mama je Moniki rekla, naj odnese smeti ven, saj je zaradi njih začela smrdeti hiša_ (lit. Mom told Monica to take out the trash because the house started/is starting to stink because of it).

_to take out the trash - odnesti smeti ven_ (lit. to take the trash out)


----------



## Sanduleak

Slovak: Mama povedala Monike, aby vyniesla smeti, pretože od nich zapácha dom.


----------



## Azori

kloie said:


> Monica's mom told her to take out the trash,because it's causing the house to stink.





Sanduleak said:


> Slovak: Mama povedala Monike, aby vyniesla smeti, pretože od nich zapácha dom.


"Monica's mom" does not translate as "mama povedala Monike" 

My suggestion: Monikina matka/mama jej povedala, aby vyniesla smeti, pretože od nich smrdí dom.


----------



## marco_2

Polish: *Mama Moniki powiedziała jej, żeby wyniosła śmieci, bo już od nich śmierdzi w (całym) domu.*


----------



## Barubek

kloie said:


> How would you all say to take out the trash?
> For example:
> Monica's mom told her to take out the trash,because it's causing the house to stink.
> Thanks in advance



Are *Monica* and *her* one and the same person?


----------



## Gerry905

*Bulgarian: *Майката на Моника ѝ каза да _изхвърли сметта_, защото от нея къщата/домът мирише/вони/смърди.


----------



## kloie

Barubek said:


> Are *Monica* and *her* one and the same person?


Yes Monica is her i didn't want to add the name twice


----------



## ilocas2

When I saw this thread yesterday and there were no replies in it yet, the sentence that crossed my mind at first, was

Máma řekla Monice, ať vynese odpadky, protože v baráku je smrad.


----------



## Sanduleak

Azori said:


> "Monica's mom" does not translate as "mama povedala Monike"
> 
> My suggestion: Monikina matka/mama jej povedala, aby vyniesla smeti, pretože od nich smrdí dom.



Why not, Azori?


----------



## Azori

Sanduleak said:


> Why not, Azori?


Monica's mom = Monikina mama

mama povedala Monike = mom told Monica


----------



## Sanduleak

Azori said:


> Monica's mom = Monikina mama
> 
> mama povedala Monike = mom told Monica



Yes, that's right, but there are another words following it. You can never translate word by word, you must translate the meaning. And the meaning of "Monica's mom told her" means "the mom of Monica told Monica". In Slovak it's "mama povedala Monike". You can see it clearly in jokes: "Mama vraví Jožkovi..." "Mama vraví Aničke..." "Mama vraví synovi...", "Blondínka hovorí kamarátke...", "Policajt vraví vodičovi..." etc.
If you speak proper Slovak, you never start a sentence (or joke) with "Jožkova mama mu vraví: ..." (who is "mu"?), except when Jožkova mama is talking to someone else than Jožko or if we already know who is "mu" and we were talking about him previously.


----------



## Милан

Мама је рекла Моники да (из)баци/однесе смеће јер је кућа почела смрдети. / Mama je rekla Moniki da (iz)baci/odnese smeće jer je kuća počela smrdeti.


----------



## kloie

Puno hvala ja zaista zelela Sam da znam kako se kaze to na srpskom preko neta vec videla glagol baciti I izneti. Danima trazila Sam za odgovor.


----------



## Милан

kloie said:


> Puno hvala, ja *sam* zaista želela da znam kako se kaže to na srpskom. Preko neta *sam* već videla glagol baciti i izneti. Danima *sam* tražila odgovor.


You can also use izneti.
Mama je rekla Moniki da iznese smeće jer je kuća počela smrdeti.


----------

